# my new mice! ~*LOTS OF PICS*~



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i saved them from becoming snake food. there are no breeders near me so i bought feeders. they were all very healthy which was nice even though they had so many! and the males and females were mixed so i hope i dont have any unexpexpected babies. although i think one might be pregnant which wouldnt be good since they are so young! they are aged about 4-10 weeks i believe. well here they are!:

black female named Cherry. this is the one that might be pregnant! what do you guys think?

















champagne (the flash makes her look different but she is champagne i think!) long haired female named Razzberry. she is very young! and she is a cutie!

















im not sure of this ones color. any suggestions? female named Melon. she is the one on the left in the bottom pic.

























chinchilla (?) female named Kiwi

























chocolate broken (?) male named Blueberry

















im not sure what color to call this one. maybe fawn? male named Mango

























let me know what you guys think of them! thanks!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The top picture does look like she could be pregnant, she is quite rounded in the belly.

I would agree with you that the second one is a champagne.
Im not sure about the third picture, cinnamon maybe? 
I dont think the next one is a chinchilla, really tough to tell with feeder mice as they tend to be a real mix of genes, but possibly something blue, blue agouti, although he does seem to have a white belly so you might not be wrong about chinchilla.
The fawn one would not be called a fawn in the uk (are you uk or us?). Fanws here are pink eyed reds, but in america arent they black eyed recessive yellow, I am probably wrong. I havent been very useful actually, sorry


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i am in america so maybe he is a recessive yellow. is that good or bad? i feel like ive read something bad about it but i dont remember


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

and ya i think it might be chinchilla because it does have a white belly. also the possible ry one has a light colored belly


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

here you can see his white-ish tummy


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the one you have called champagne is actually argente. Although pale it looks as though she has an undercolour.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have some exactly the same as mango,love the name.They are part of my experiments to make primrose coloured mice which so far have dismally failed.Anyway my mango look alikes are chin x fawn and chin x argentes.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i'll have to look at her again to see if she does have an undercoat. im not sure if it just looks like that because of the flash or not. here is another pic i took from further away. what do you think?


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

haha im still new to all these terms and stuff.. whats a chin mouse? is it short for chinchilla? thats all i can think of haha. and what does a primrose mouse look like? ive never heard of that one. thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes chin is an abbreviation of chinchilla.I have never seen a primrose mouse either,only heard tell of some being shown a few years ago.Apparently they were a proper yellow colour.


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i sadly had to get rid of cherry and melon because they had some bad attitude problems :| . i only want to breed mice with good temperment. here is a topic i just posted if you want to see all the mice i have now :mrgreen:

viewtopic.php?f=25&t=2831


----------

